
Screen Time and Your Children - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/06/19/screen-time-gadgets-children/
======
ralf07
Are all screens are the same ? -:) After seeing this article suddenly watching
TV seems so benign compared to tablets/smartphones.

[https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/australia/rare-phenomenon-
for...](https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/australia/rare-phenomenon-forming-
horns-on-young-australians-skulls/ar-AAD4NYV)

A thing for grown-ups to remember is that children are always watching us and
will be learning both good and bad habits from us even when we don't realise
it. So put your phones down!

I was quite embarrassed when my 4yo son at kindy activity draw me sitting in
couch and looking at my phone. :-( It was the first thing that came to his
mind!

